# molly mixture



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

i have a black male molly and a white female molly,

the have been together for nearly 2 weeks nw and he keeps mating with her does that mean she is not pregnant, her body havent changed???


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He'll keep doing that no matter what, and she's probably knocked up by now, sure. You won't see any difference for 2 or 3 weeks yet.


----------

